# bleeding but still + tests



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi I tested +  afew days before my otd but then started to bleed very heavily for 4 days (like a heavy period) on test day I fully expected it to be negative but it was still + so rang my clinic and told them. They arranged for me to have my bloods done on Wednesday at lunchtime and they came back 159 . I have had them repeated early this morning and they are 235, the nurse didnt seem very hopeful but said it could be as it wasnt a full 48hrs between testing or it could be ectopic so Im now going back on Monday for repeat tests. I have had both tubes removed a few yrs ago, I know an embryo can implant in the stump but I just dont feel like i did with my ectopic, although I dont feel pregnant either   What do you think is happening?

Thank you 
Isobel xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry for delay in replying.

Are you having more bloods taken ?  At this very early stage it is very difficult to say what the outcome will be, some ladies do bleed around the time AF is due and go on to carry healthy babies. I have also heard of low betas too.

It really is a waiting game I'm afraid.

sorry not very helpful but wishing you lots of luck

r x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thas for replying, just been into the clinic for more bloods so should know whats happening by this afternoon. Nurse was very sympathetic though so fully expecting it to be bad news    

Thanks again
Isobel


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just an update- the bloods on Monday had risen to 600 and odd (cant re exactly) so had a scan yesterday which showed a pregnancy sac in the womb which is empty up to now so I have to rescan next Wednesday to see if its progressing. I honestly couldnt believe that the nurse said my womb lining looks perfectly healthy after the amount of blood I lost, it was just constant bleeding like a heavy period 24hrs a day    for 4 days and then light after that!!

Thanks again xx


----------

